# Im stumped, need some help.



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

The pics below tell all. These were done with 2 different brand new presses, different type shirts. Heat and pressure changes, IR test, and a call to the supplier of both presses and transfers. Any suggestions.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Try increasing the pressure. I struggled for a long time with Pro World transfers until I found that I need really heavy pressure. If I set my temp at 375 to 400 and the pressure to the point its hard to close the press I get good transfers. Press for 11 seconds.

Hope this helps.
Andy


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We had the same problem with Stock transfers. That's why we stopped buy them. Also one of my customers said they weren't realistic fishing photos. 

However, it was a pressure issue. Once I increased the pressure the issues went away. Just after that we bought a much better press (Hot Tronix). 

Not sure which one you bought, but the other guy mentioned Proworld. There Hix is from a pretty good company.

The Transfers we bought were from Ace.


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks. Im using a DK20's. Also a Sunie(just sent that back), both new so i know its not the presses. I'll go all the way up on the pressure.


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I peeled from the bottom to the top instead of the normal way and they came out perfect.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

just a little tip, i normally order an extra transfer - or ask your guys if they have any creased or damaged ones, cut them into strips and practice - then you can use only 1 tshirt and get the pressure and time till transfer pull off right using 1/4 or 1/8th of a transfer rather than wasting a whole transfer and a whole t shirt


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I normally peel diagonally top left to bottom right. Don't know why but diagonally seems to work best.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here are some problem solving tips:

Wholesale Iron-On Transfers - Pro World Troubleshooting Guide - Pro World


----------

